# Can some explain Polish Angel polishes in English please?



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Looking at these and finding hard to work out what the literal translations are on about.

So if anyone has used the range I'd be eternally grateful if you could break it down into real English for me :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Confused?

You on the uk site?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Spoony said:


> Confused?
> 
> You on the uk site?


UK site? I've just been on the German site then hitting the English button


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

well blow me down, that is so much more understandable :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Yo Alex! Did you buy some mate? I see there's a seller in NZ now.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I have Final Master Polish II but not tried it yet, I need to get my finger out :lol:

I'll be getting some Esclate Lotion & Palm Balm at somepoint too.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Do you know if Escalate and Palm Balm for wax only? I would think so. 

This is going to end up an expensive exercise! :lol:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Palm Balm is but Esclate is more versatile can be used under Master Sealant, Famous and even Cosmic I think...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Cool! I might have to look into that Esclate a bit more!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Here is a breakdown of the cutting performance from the polishes

Master compound 2000-3000 
Final Master Polish +3000
Esclate Lotion + 4000

Master sealant contains a blend of ceramic and silicia with carnaubaoxid.Master Sealant would be fine under a layer of Famous it would also and extra depth and strengthen the protection


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Another correspondence from Dom..

From my personal experience i would say FMP is a non-diminishing polish iv'e never needed a wipe down after it, never cause holograming and is completely dust free. But that a good question and one i will be asking them in Germany to be completely sure.
Packaged was sent this morning so should be with you within a day or so.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

-Raven- said:


> Yo Alex! Did you buy some mate? I see there's a seller in NZ now.


Not yet, the site over here doesn't seem to stock all the range yet. But I'm not detailing the car properly until Queens Birthday so have some time to wait :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I just got the prices on the new waxes! Guess what I'm not getting!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Lol the cheapest one on UK site is £300 odds.

I've just been looking at youtube, Cosmic application videos and :doublesho application looks an absolute breeze, removes with ease.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

-Raven- said:


> I just got the prices on the new waxes! Guess what I'm not getting!


Is that the ones with the Liberace inspires pots? :lol::lol:

The palm balm looks exactly what I want


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Alex L said:


> Is that the ones with the Liberace inspires pots? :lol::lol:
> 
> The palm balm looks exactly what I want


I want to try the coatings and shampoos. I'm over waxes, I already got enough in my collection that I haven't tried!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

-Raven- said:


> I want to try the coatings and shampoos. I'm over waxes, I already got enough in my collection that I haven't tried!


but the coatings don't have stick on jewels all over the bottles :lol: :lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Alex L said:


> but the coatings don't have stick on jewels all over the bottles :lol: :lol:


yeah, it's getting a bit ridiculous now, isn't it!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

-Raven- said:


> yeah, it's getting a bit ridiculous now, isn't it!


I really like their Shampoo bottles though and that would be the only reason I would buy them, although it probably is a really good shampoo.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Alex L said:


> Is that the ones with the Liberace inspires pots? :lol::lol:
> 
> The palm balm looks exactly what I want


Is Palm Balm just a non abrasve cleanser that leaves the perfect base for a wax?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I just got pricing from Australian (rip off) distributor. Twice the price of New Zealand, and three times the price of Germany! 

Who sets the pricing on Polish Angel?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

-Raven- said:


> I just got pricing from Australian (rip off) distributor. Twice the price of New Zealand, and three times the price of Germany!
> 
> Who sets the pricing on Polish Angel?


Not to laugh, but :lol::lol:

I know from reading on Max Detail that the NZ stuff comes from Germany, they're just a middle man and I don't think they physically stock it. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

AaronGTi said:


> Is Palm Balm just a non abrasve cleanser that leaves the perfect base for a wax?


Thats how I interpretted it, knid of like a glaze really.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Alex L said:


> Not to laugh, but :lol::lol:
> 
> I know from reading on Max Detail that the NZ stuff comes from Germany, they're just a middle man and I don't think they physically stock it. Could be wrong though.


either way, emails have been sent to head office for explanation......

I'm not paying 2-4 times the price of everywhere else for an already expensive brand! 

Yep, Max Detail got good prices, and its what I expected. This rip off wants $145 for 50ml Cosmic! :doublesho


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Ouch, definetly a rip off in Oz.

I've looked at buying stuff from over there as $ for $ it's normally cheaper over there, but get completly bent over on postage.

Don't know what it is but postage from there is aweful, I tried to buy $90 of zaino stuff once and it was just over $100 for P&P


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

All products are made to order for quality purposes so you're right they are just the middle men however I think they may stock some stuff; MF's brushes etc


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Problem should be resolved now!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Has anyone tried Invincible? It's the pre-wax cleaner for Cosmic coating? 

And what would you use as a glaze for Esoteric wax? Palm Balm or Contour?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> Problem should be resolved now!


 Fingers crossed :lol:
But also glad to hear it.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> Has anyone tried Invincible? It's the pre-wax cleaner for Cosmic coating?
> 
> And what would you use as a glaze for Esoteric wax? Palm Balm or Contour?


Invincible is a colour enhanced version Escalate. Can be applied by DA on a finishing or glazing pad or hand the choice is up to the end user.
Can be used to remove slight wash marring and remove oxidised paints
Escalate is a paint cleanser (non coloured) that can be used prior to master sealant, and cosmic. as with Invincible
Gordon.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Gordon,

as you seem to be the man in the know, would I use Escalate to remove holograms/fine swirls the use Palm Balm to glaze followed by wax?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Raven, have you bought any Polish Angel goodies yet?

Mine are currently sat in Frankfurt after seemingly making their way through every city in Germany :lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Haha! Nice! Youll have to tell me all about them!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

-Raven- said:


> Haha! Nice! Youll have to tell me all about them!


They've just landed in Auckland, should've orderd more lol


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

What you get m8?

Im itching to get mine usef, next couple weeks hopefully.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

AaronGTi said:


> What you get m8?
> 
> Im itching to get mine usef, next couple weeks hopefully.


Just Escalate and Palm Balm, I was telling Matty I should've got some Flake as well. But I'm holding out on the lsp until I read some more reviews, I wanted to get Majeste or Concours next but they only show on the sites when you google them. So I presume they're phasing them out. And the new ones are more than I'm willing to pay unless they sell them without the garish box.

I'll hopefully get to try mine next week as its clear blue skies and high 20s here for the next 10 days, I was going to try my Angel Wax Dark Angel today but there really strong winds this morning so couldn't. The winds gone now but it's about 26 deg C at the moment so way too hot to wash a black car. And the Inlaws are coming up tonight so won't be able to wash it after 6


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice little delivery turned up at work today 

Hopefully get to try it on a wing or two at the weekend.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Great stuff Alex! You'll have to tell me all about them!


----------



## r3m0 (May 11, 2011)

Nice.. Good to get a fedback on this


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

The NZ distributor told me they're thinking of bringing a minimum oreder policy in, as you can imagine those 2 little bottles to NZ is probably more expensive lb for $ than big orders.


----------



## MaxDe (Mar 8, 2012)

Alex L said:


> The NZ distributor told me they're thinking of bringing a minimum oreder policy in, as you can imagine those 2 little bottles to NZ is probably more expensive lb for $ than big orders.


Hi Alex,

We are still thinking as the policy might not work and will drive customer away. And we might just stay that way with no minimum order. We just need to work our things around and see what work best for both us and our customers. Good to see those 2 bottles of angels.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

MaxDe said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> We are still thinking as the policy might not work and will drive customer away. And we might just stay that way with no minimum order. We just need to work our things around and see what work best for both us and our customers. Good to see those 2 bottles of angels.


Once the name spreads a bit more, you'll be able to put in multiple orders at once. Either that or hold stock. :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

MaxDe said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> We are still thinking as the policy might not work and will drive customer away. And we might just stay that way with no minimum order. We just need to work our things around and see what work best for both us and our customers. Good to see those 2 bottles of angels.


Hi Chaun :wave:

Once my wife lets me have some pocket money again :lol::lol:

I'll definetly be buy 1litre of Flake and then wait for Matty to pull his finger out  and let me know what the coatings are like (although I've just Tried Angel Wax Dark Angel and been blown away by the finish, maybe one to look at stocking for the future ).


----------



## MaxDe (Mar 8, 2012)

Alex L said:


> Hi Chaun :wave:
> 
> Once my wife lets me have some pocket money again :lol::lol:
> 
> I'll definetly be buy 1litre of Flake and then wait for Matty to pull his finger out  and let me know what the coatings are like (although I've just Tried Angel Wax Dark Angel and been blown away by the finish, maybe one to look at stocking for the future ).


Lol.. I have used flake on my customer car and the shine is awesome. You can follow my page on fb. Got some picture with flake. You so need to use polishangel wax. Too bad majeste de passion is no more. Currently waiting for polishangel nz logo patch to be ready. Polishangel wax are awesome. Even better with cosmic coating. I might need to update more products. Just too busy with some other stuff. Lol. I used cquartz uk on my personal car with polishangel wax on top with their master sealant and carnauba arts. All I can say is omg.

Will definately look into the angelwax.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Trying out my goodies today, just a couple of progress pics of Escalate at work:



















heres a 50/50 on the angle










And some flake


----------



## MaxDe (Mar 8, 2012)

Alex L said:


> Trying out my goodies today, just a couple of progress pics of Escalate at work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is some nice 50/50! glad you enjoy polishangel products!


----------

